
Cloudflare Workers Sites: Static Sites on the Edge - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/workers-sites/?a
======
ffritz
This sounds awesome. I am already using Netlify for all my sites (all Vue
based) and it’s super fast, but I will definitely check this out, especially
how the performance compares.

For my application at least, the only difference seems to be the build step on
my machine and no link to the repository. Netlify handles that for me, but it
does not look like Workers provides this. I have a case where I deploy the
same site to different domains and just change some environment variables for
the build. This would probably need to be scripted here. Not a deal breaker if
the performance rocks.

~~~
DenseComet
Seems like a problem easily solved with Github Actions or any other CI/CD
platform, although it would require more work to make it as fast as Netlify
builds it. Netlify's caching and build pipelines are really well optimized.

